# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Torbiel na migdale

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Dwa miesiące temu byłam na kontrolnej wizycie u laryngologa, czesto miałam chore gardło i zauwazyłam jakby powiekszony migdał dlatego wybralam sie do lekarza. Lekarz stwierdził u mnie torbiel na luku podniebiennym, Od dziecka miałam problemy z gardłem, czesto chorowałam na angine. Czy to moze być przyczyna? Boje sie pomimo ze lekarz poiwedzial ze nie powinnam sie martwic, ale ta narosl nie daje mi spokoju, nie wiem co mam o tym myslec. A moze ktos z Was mial kiedys torbiel na migdale??? Proszę o porade. 
Pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

ja mialam dzis wycieta (wycisnieta wlasciwie) torbiel na migdale.
Ala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam zabieg niezbyt przyjemny, ale nic strasznego.
Pani doktor psiknela mi znieczulenie do gardla (niesmaczne) i wycisnela torbiel specjalnymi szczypcami.
Teraz mam opuchnietego i mocno czerwonego migdala oraz opuchniete gardlo. Plucze to sobie szalwia i woda utleniona. Dostalam L4 na 2 dni. Moge normalnie jesc, tylko dzis ani jutro nic goracego.
Da sie przezyc. W najblizszej przyszlosci czeka mnie rowniez usuniecie migdalkow.Coz, trzeba wyciac to wytniemy.
Powodzenia na zabiegu (chyba, ze jestes juz po, bo strasznie stary post)

Ala

----------

